# Xbox 360 to P.C (media sharing)



## fivetoes (Jan 22, 2007)

Please help guys...............!

I have a 360 Elite wired to a Belkin Router. I use my laptop to connect through same router wirelessly. Now I can connect to Xbox live perfectly but I cannot seem to find the laptop on the 360 so that I can stream music, pics etc to it. I have WMP11 installed and sharing on (laptop has found the 360) but the 360 just cannot find it.

This is driving me insane!

Please help.................................


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you running Windows Media Center?

I believe you need that as your OS to share.


----------



## fivetoes (Jan 22, 2007)

Have Windows Media 11 installed. 
Used to have 360 then got rid for a PS3 then swapped back for an Elite! (crazy I know). It used to work fine but now the 360 cannot find my laptop.........aarrghhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't tried WMP 11 (I really don't like it!) but the Zune software does the job for me.


----------



## fivetoes (Jan 22, 2007)

Tried the Zune software and still nothing.

Any help will be much appreciated (before I place some C4 under both machines)!


----------



## unbrokenmirror (Jan 20, 2008)

see if you can help me here click link http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/watch-live-tv-on-the-360-a-226373.html


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

You need to download the software on your laptop
www.xbox.com/pcsetup
Then search for another computer and your 360 should give you a code, which you must input into the laptops software setup screen.


----------



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

do you have to download that software even if you have vista? I have done everything to get my 360 connected to the media center and it all works except the actual connecting part. Its all set up, with the 8 digit code they gave me, but when it tries to connect it says 

Your Xbox 360 has been disconnected because an application opened UI unexpectedly. Would you like to reconnect?

It says that over and over and has not once connected to media center. I see the computer on the 360 and I see the 360 on the computer but it wont connect to media center. When I look in the file log is mentions something about my router being the cause. I am able to connect to xbox live flawlessly and my router says it Xbox Live approved, so I don't know why it could cause this...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

In WMP 11 go to Tools> Options a window will open. Click the Tab Library and press the button "Configure Sharing". Another window will open. 
Tick the box "Share my Media" and press ok.

For this next step make sure your Xbox is switched on and is connected to the network.

You may have to wait a while for your Xbox to appear in the list or refresh by re-opening the window again. The Xbox will be labeled, Xbox or Unknown device. Click the device/xbox when it appears and click "allow".

Now go to your Xbox and look under library, it may take some time to load but it should all be there. Its worked for my PS3..


----------



## she haunts me (Mar 11, 2008)

TVersity, and Winamp Remote are alternatives. TVersity is good and a friend of mine swears by Winamp Remote. The Zune software works as does the Media Center Extender (if you have Media Center on your PC.) Make sure you disable media sharing in WMP11 before attempting to stream with another program. If you can't get any of the mentioned programs running check your firewall settings and make sure the particular program is allowed. Hope that helps a little. Good luck. Hope it works out! :wink:


----------

